# Unique Detail Vs 700HP Nissan GTR.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Another brief thread from Unique Detail, this time we have a Nissan GTR running some 700hp through various modifications.
The car was booked in for a Correction Detail along with all four alloy wheels needing refurbishment.
As you can see the car had not been that well looked after and had been booked for a 4 day booking which ended up bieng three days so I had to sub the alloy repairs out, below are some before during and after pictures for your viewing.
































































We would have liked to have taken the time to show a lot more on this car but yet again Time wasnt on our side.
Various pads and combos where used seeing as there had been lots of areas painted over the years,predomentley Sonax perfect finish worked well on this car and the end resuslts after the refining work was quite pleasing.























































A little light at the end of the tunnel gives that pleasing feeling it will be worth it in the end.























































Once the cutting stages where done the car was re-foamed and washed off and refined in Polishangel Invincible,along with a few others this is one of my favorite finishing polishes.
So onto the finished results which I and the customer was more than happy with.












































































































































































The car was finished in two coats of polishangel Cosmic and topped with a single coat of Polishangel Centurion,if you got this far we hope you enjoyed!!

ATB
Andy​


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

fantastic job, cant believe such an expensive car can get so bad!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing turn around. Job statisfaction there me thinks


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

wow. that paintwork was horrendous! Is it just me or does it always look like a bonnet of a black car has bad orange peel??? Just looking at the reflections of the bonnet thats all


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic job Andy, Happy new year to you and the Mrs.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Awesome job.

Really bad how some cars are treated. I think we should start RSPCC - Royal Society for the Protection of Cruelty to Cars.
It really gets on my wick when I see a cracking car being mistreated. It's the same when I see a fast car being driven slowly by people.
Rant over.

Keep up the good work and thanks for posting.

Richard


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

wow. Amazing finish on that.
Bloody love these cars.......one day. lol

Great correction.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent job there mate, i bet the customer was more than happy with the results. Looks like a different car.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Fantastic results, that was a right mess before, looked like it had been washed with a scouring pad, again... well done.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

I hate posts like this 
Make me realise how much of an amiture I still am lol great car fantastic work done


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow brilliant reflection shots!

Great transformation!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have corrected cars with bad paint, but that was bad.... Top job mate.


----------



## P3T3R (Jun 8, 2014)

Really impressive results. Surprised such a nice motor got in that state.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! That's the biggest turnaround I've seen yet, top work mate.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent work....blacks a nightmare on the 35 but black and an owner that don't know how to look after it is just a horror story!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic transformation! Being an obsidian black gtr owner I know first hand how hard it is to keep it looking like that. The paints so soft and marks by breathing on it lol did it show much signs of stone chippings on the rear quarters


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Great work.

Love the last photo, it looks like the car is invisible


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great work


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Fantastic, good turn around looks a million times better that paint was dead, like you say not been looked after in the least.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Brilliant Work.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I cant understand how can you treat a car like that this way..
Superb work,car looks stunning!.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Not another GTR thread! Why must you tempt me so? GTR's are amazing.

Fantastic work on the paint, what a turn around. :thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely results!


----------



## bigbaldyone (Nov 3, 2014)

Simply stunning. Feel proud fella. Now the hard work begins for the lucky owner, keeping it like that


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a cracking turnaround from what started as a terrible condition paintwork.
well done, you must have been very pleased with that work, bet the owner was well chuffed:thumb:

Kev


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

ronwash said:


> I cant understand how can you treat a car like that this way..
> Superb work,car looks stunning!.


Kuro black is slightly softer than cream cheese! ;-)


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> Fantastic job Andy, Happy new year to you and the Mrs.


Like wise Ted, hope to catch up sometime this year:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

wish wash said:


> Fantastic transformation! Being an obsidian black gtr owner I know first hand how hard it is to keep it looking like that. The paints so soft and marks by breathing on it lol did it show much signs of stone chippings on the rear quarters


Yep plenty of that around both rear quarters:thumb:


----------



## gss_steven (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought my GTR with similar swirls, but maybe not so many stone chips! It managed to get that way in the hands of an enthusiast in less than 15k miles! Must just be a GTR thing!!

Looks fantastic though! Top Job! They're a big old car with lots of funny angles to get around!


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Fantastic detail. Great job.


----------



## gss_steven (Dec 18, 2012)

wish wash said:


> Fantastic transformation! Being an obsidian black gtr owner I know first hand how hard it is to keep it looking like that. The paints so soft and marks by breathing on it lol did it show much signs of stone chippings on the rear quarters


Its so weird the different paints on the GTR have real different properties! I find mine to be med/hard to hard, but people I know with black can't even looks at theirs without the scratches appearing!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

unique detail said:


> Like wise Ted, hope to catch up sometime this year:thumb:


I am sure we will bump into each other at one show or another, keep up the great work.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That last shot is great camera trickery! 
Looks great!


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

How can someone buy a car such as a 700bhp GTR and let it get in such a bad state? 
Great work at turning it around :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

That paintwork was minging!!!

Fantastic turnaround!!

Really nice reflections :thumb:


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Fantastic job. What a great turnaround. Stunning work guys.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

If this isn't an advert to not use the local 'Polish' (other nationalities are available) car wash then I don't know what is. Jeez that car needed some TLC.

Great turnaround indeed.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't beat a nice GTR, I've got a client that's got one running at something like 1150bhp it's flippin mental :doublesho


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, stunning finish.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Ash007 (Sep 12, 2006)

impressive job there mate, very good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic!!


----------

